# Meals on Wheels HCPCS S5170



## mmunoz21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Has anyone used or seen this code (S5170) billed?  If so, are there any documentation requirements, any restrictions under Units? Billing protocols and guidelines?  Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------

